# Social Life



## steve.moore (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all,
My partner and I are retiring to Cyprus and she is worried that there will be little for her to do - Can anyone advise on clubs or activities? I enjoy golf and we both like bowling albeit not to a very high standard. Having lived there before in the services I know that one cannot rely on the beach every day to keep one amused!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi steave there are lots of clubs for Expats. what area are you moving to i will sort out al ist and pm you .
Tricia


----------



## steve.moore (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I would like to settle in the Paramali area - if not somewhere around the Paphos region. I suppose it depends on available long term rental availability


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi steve dont know whats on in Paramail.Paphos, Has ukca (Line,Dancing,Bridge,ect) Paphos,adoins lions club,
lots of walking groups art. 
ladies group corona, plams,
yoga get fit.
greek lessons
volinteers needed for lots
And bars have bingo,ect.list goes on but is what you want to do
I will say Paphos is more a year round resort so theres all ways more going on in winter.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*social life*



steve.moore said:


> Hello all,
> My partner and I are retiring to Cyprus and she is worried that there will be little for her to do - Can anyone advise on clubs or activities? I enjoy golf and we both like bowling albeit not to a very high standard. Having lived there before in the services I know that one cannot rely on the beach every day to keep one amused!!


 Had a lady friend from Cyprus for 7 years , one day she said "I am going home , it is boring in Canada and i want to find myself "" Thanks a lot "said i . Anyway , it took her a year and she was back , "No thanks , i am boring "! Colin


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Awe Colin, you are a tough guy! 
Love stories is supposed to always have happy endings ...


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

hi my name is chrissie . my husband and i are moving as well. i did not wont to go . but now i see what we have hear in england . not a lot you have one life only enjoy it hope to see you there .


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chrissie i sure you will love it,There is lots to do its up to you how much or little you want. All the best with your plans.I cant wait
Tricia


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

thankyou . when are you going . we are going over in june to sign papers . im like a big kid. i cant wait ether . we got married in cyprus 9 years ago.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Chrissie,Its a good feeling.We have a apartment we use when we can and let out in Paphos.Hope to move over early 2009 but if i have my way it will be sooner.Where is your place.
Tricia


----------



## maximax00 (Jul 10, 2007)

hi

i live in limassol but i know Erimi is a great place to retire to.. the social life revolves around the bowling club and Aphrodite social club nearby... they have loads of activities and events...
good luck
x


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

thankyou for the email i just wont to go now . but i cant . never mind 7 years to go bo hoo .


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

Well here I go again. Will I be called a rude and ignorant man again by a forum member when I ask the simple question..........why does life evolve around bingo and line dancing?? Why not stay in the UK if thats all you want. Also, are you not afraid that you will become seperated from the local people and develop "clicks" within your own community (it happened in Spain) Is Paphos going to become "Little Britain?"

Is there a fear of the Paphos "hells angels" for the retired threateneing the Larnaca bowling club with bottles of medicine and walking sticks.

Actually, I admire the get up and go of the elderly and I have a lot of respect for the war veterans..............but what will be left for me in 10...15 years time?? when the bingo halls are empty and the line dancing teacher has crossed the line............................ as anyone considered that.

Will the forum still be alive in years to come so that I can annoy people and bring some humour into their lives............I love the gossip on this forum.......it really makes me look forward to retirement......not.


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

hi tricia thankyou for your email . we are trying to go in 3 years now not 7 fingers crossed our appartment is in paralimni and will be ready 1 march 09 . chrissie .


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

March will come round fast.then its the hard bit leaving it. but good if you get a date to aim for.
all the best.
Tricia


----------

